# Advice When Waiting to Bring Your Puppy Home



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Truly, ideally, the breeder will be helping you make your selection, in part because they have lived with these pups since they were born. I'm all for temperament testing. I find it a very helpful tool, but I'd want input from the person who's spent the most time with them also.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

When we picked out Galen there were two puppies available. One was a great healthy strapping boy. The other was the scrawny runt of the litter. We pretty much assumed we would be going home with the big boy. Then we went out and watched the puppies interacting. The little runt was friendly, bold, and resilient. Other puppies would bowl him over, and he'd pick himself right back up and dive into the fray again. He was forward, but not quite as forward as the big pup. After half an hour of watching the little runt in action we decided he was the right puppy, not the one we'd originally wanted. And that's how we got Galen.


----------



## noodlesandpoodles (9 mo ago)

Hey everyone! Update. The California breeder we had chosen is a breeder of merit and allegedly is very good and has great dogs. However, they were extremely rude when we started asking more about health information and genetic diversity. They pretty much said f- you and told us we're being ridiculous for caring so much about the health info for a DOG (they capitalized 'dog'). Since they completely cut us off for asking questions any responsible pet owner would ask, we are now in search for another puppy. Thanks for all your wishes guys. This breeder is absolutely out of hand.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

noodlesandpoodles said:


> told us we're being ridiculous for caring so much about the health info for a DOG


This is truly surprising as this is a requirement 

Certify that applicable health screens are performed on your breeding stock as recommended by the Parent Club.

to be accepted in the BoM program. 

Very sad this didn't work out for you.


----------

